# Finished My '72 Raleigh Chopper Mk-1



## nycet3 (Jun 7, 2016)

All cleaned & lubed. (No brake pads in photos. Tires are new Raleigh.)

Spent a long time bringing this back. The last photo shows the seat repair I did. The entire side panel above the white band was missing. I cut some heavy denim cloth and used it as backing. Glued in place. Then I bought two of those vinyl repair kits. Slowly built up the material, layer by layer. Took a while, but I like it better than a repop cover. Came out pretty good. I'll probably take a few more passes with the vinyl. Try and smooth out the surface a bit more.


----------



## Wcben (Jun 7, 2016)

My chopper was the first bike I really loved..... Mine was Orange too but I had the high sissy bar and mine was a ten speed.... COOL bike you have there!


----------



## speeddemon (Jun 9, 2016)

Looks nice! Great work


----------

